# So Who's Going to Hunt Wolves Up Here?



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Not trying to poke you in the eye but you got three trophys in your profile picture.


Maybe by other's standards or "eye-of-the-beholder", the three coyote could be considered trophys but not to me. Those three were only significant because they were my first triple in deep snow and it was a nice photo, so the photo only recorded a significant event. Their fur went right along with all the rest and were indistinguishable from the rest.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> According to the rules you can only keep all of the male but you have to give up most of the female to research if I read it right.


My understanding is that you can keep the fur and skull I want to tan the fur and clean the skull for educational use. The DNR wants the reproductive tract and a tooth.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Daddy will be in line a day in advance. Can't wait to touch off a round legally

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Seldom said:


> Maybe by other's standards or "eye-of-the-beholder", the three coyote could be considered trophys but not to me. Those three were only significant because they were my first triple in deep snow and it was a nice photo, so the photo only recorded a significant event. Their fur went right along with all the rest and were indistinguishable from the rest.


You can sell a wolf hide. They averaged $208 at the March FHA Auction. And as far as the cost of trapping one- I have yet to meet a coyote trapper that says (honestly) that he makes money from it unless he's getting paid to do ADC.

Just saying.... 

John

BTW it's going to be an interesting situation for those who go wolf trapping and are trying to avoid having coyotes plug up their wolf sets. ("Coyotes- the new possum! :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Something to do with your Wolf.

http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/2735229


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

North wind said:


> Not me, I'll be educating them a month prior.


Exactly what do you mean by this?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> You can sell a wolf hide. They averaged $208 at the March FHA Auction. And as far as the cost of trapping one- I have yet to meet a coyote trapper that says (honestly) that he makes money from it unless he's getting paid to do ADC.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: :tsk::tsk: Well let me introduce you to one! I'm Seldom!. I keep very accurate records of expenses and most years, not every year but most years, I make money from my coyote fur.

"Easy for some, hard for others!"
Just saying.......


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Seldom said:


> Nope, not me. I have absolutely no desire to trap or hunt wolves. Nothing at all against anyone else hunting or trapping wolves, I'm just not into "trophies".


keep trophys, even if its just a memory. we all keep something. some like big numbers, some like big horns ,some like big spurs, some like big fish. we all take something with us. just sayen.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't ever get to the UP during the deer season, but even if I did I wouldn't have any interest in hunting wolves...but I'd love to see one in a set that I'd made, that would be a true trophy, and a true accomplishment. 

I wonder how the pelts are up there by deer season...down here, often the coyote pelts are still pretty blue until the first of November or so...


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i would love to do this.. take a week and head up in the boonies and trap.. but id probably have to place an ad in Craig's list for a place to go.. i wouldnt have the first idea of where to go. maybe that Robb guy up there would know.. he IS a wolf trapper.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Waz_51 said:


> Exactly what do you mean by this?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Releasing them from coyote sets...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's your opportunity North wind, you can start a wolf hunting/trapping guide service


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh, and make sure you squeeze the glands on those wolves before you release them, that gland lure will be as good as gold


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Here's your opportunity North wind, you can start a wolf hunting/trapping guide service


X's 2 :corkysm55


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Here's your opportunity North wind, you can start a wolf hunting/trapping guide service [/QUOTE
> 
> lol... NO... and my line isn't in any of the hunt areas.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You could still sell the magic gland lure!


----------



## BigFinnFire (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes sir black wolf down....and for my two sense...I think lower peninsula should not be able to decide on the hunt,unless they hunt there or own property! I will buy license !!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

BigFinnFire said:


> Yes sir black wolf down....and for my two sense...I think lower peninsula should not be able to decide on the hunt,unless they hunt there or own property! I will buy license !!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I disagree on restricting the hunt since all of our hunting license fees have been used to pay to manage wolves so far. However, I would say that the LP folks shouldn't be able to vote on allowing active management (or not) until there are self-sustaining packs in the LP. If they aren't willing to have wolves in their backyards, they shouldn't be allowed to decide if other folks should be forced to have wolves in theirs. JMO

John


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I say we let 100 or so loose in southern Michigan.... That'll clear things up with the tree huggers

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

